# router bushings



## woodgage (Aug 14, 2011)

what size can i get router bushings--- and what material

3/8 out side and 5/16 inside


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

9 Piece Router Template Guide Set

==


woodgage said:


> what size can i get router bushings--- and what material
> 
> 3/8 out side and 5/16 inside


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

woodgage said:


> what size can i get router bushings--- and what material
> 
> 3/8 out side and 5/16 inside


Wow, 3/8 OD and 5/16 ID doesn't give you much wall thickness, like 1/32. Mine (4 sets) are all 9/32 or so ID. What are you doing? Better description of the task may be able to generate some alternatives for you.


----------

